# Mini ITX Builds?



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Where can I find a list of mini itx builds, I need to build one for my aunty soon.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mini ITX Mobo's listed on Newegg. Use it as a guide and purchase where available in your area: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Motherboards, Intel Motherboards, Mini ITX


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Mini ITX Mobo's:  Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Motherboards, Intel Motherboards, Mini ITX


I need full builds though


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ITX builds are the same as any other only with a smaller Mobo. 
What will be the intended purpose, Intel or AMD, budget?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Tyree said:


> ITX builds are the same as any other only with a smaller Mobo.
> What will be the intended purpose, Intel or AMD, budget?


It would be great if we had a stickied thread with a list of AMD and Intel ITX builds with a variety of different prices like our recommened builds. Which also includes U.S and u.k etc

Any chance someone on Techsupport can do that?

The purpose im not 100% sure but I'm guessing all my aunty will be doing is streaming via netflix, youtube, browsing, email, word processing etc?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Depending on what size case you are looking for here are the pieces I've used that are listed on Scan 
Case> Antec ISK600 MiniITX Gaming Case
Motherboard> Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI, AMD A88X
Ram > MD Radeon RE1600 Series 
CPU > AMD A4 6300
Power Supply > Seasonic SS-360GP 
Hard Drive> Western Digital 500gig Caviar Blue

That may be more then your looking for if all you need is a internet/email device.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> Depending on what size case you are looking for here are the pieces I've used that are listed on Scan
> Case> Antec ISK600 MiniITX Gaming Case
> Motherboard> Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI, AMD A88X
> Ram > MD Radeon RE1600 Series
> ...


hi sorry for the late reply, she told me she wants to spend no more than £350, so if its £400, I'll have to chip in from my own pocket >_>

just realised, everything you listed adds upto 
Total (inc VAT)
£318.88

anyway I could bump up that CPU a bit?
I thought Richland Core was the old one? I want the latest whatever it is?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can go for the newer A6 instead:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/amd-...core-35ghz-1mb-cache-amd-radeon-r5-756mhz-65w-


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You can go for the newer A6 instead:
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/amd-a6-7400k-black-edition-s-fm2plus-kaveri-core-dual-core-35ghz-1mb-cache-amd-radeon-r5-756mhz-65w-


It says HTTP 404 - File not found


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A6 7400K > AMD APU A6 - 7400K Black Edition Socket FM2+ Dual Core Processor - AD740KYBJABOX - Scan.co.uk

It's newer then the 6300 but runs a slower clock speed, the update was more about the video side of the chip if she's not gaming the 6300 is the better chip for her at the moment.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> A6 7400K > AMD APU A6 - 7400K Black Edition Socket FM2+ Dual Core Processor - AD740KYBJABOX - Scan.co.uk
> 
> It's newer then the 6300 but runs a slower clock speed, the update was more about the video side of the chip if she's not gaming the 6300 is the better chip for her at the moment.



Oh I see, They'll definately be some 1080p netflix/whatever streaming etc
not to sure on gaming unless her son uses it, I'll quickly talk to her about it.

Besides that the newer a6 is fine on that PSU, and mobo right? so I can just buy everything whenever really


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it's fine with the rest of the setup.


----------

